# C Delivery Cosurgeons



## Partha (Nov 10, 2009)

*If co surgeons perform C delivery and one surgeon is responsible for antepartum and postpartum as well, how they bill for their services.

59510-62 surgeon who does delivery, antepartum, & postpartum

59514-62 surgeon who does delivery only

....but it looks like mod 62 is not allowed with 59510

Responses eagerly awaited!

Thanks!*


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How can they be co-surgeons?  I think you have a surgeon and an assistant.
59510
59514-80


----------



## Partha (Nov 10, 2009)

*C Delivery Co-surgeons*

*I am not sure if that is absolutely not possible - what if the delivery is extremely complicated and/or involves delivery of more than one fetus....?*


----------



## imjsanderson (Nov 10, 2009)

I would have to agree with Lisa, in the 6 years I have coded OB/GYN, I have never coded a co-surgeon for c-section delivery.  It would have to be very obvious in the operative note and both surgeons would have to agree and code the same.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Take a look at the definition of modifier -62.  Both surgeons have to work together as *primary surgeons performing distinct parts of a procedure*.  I have never seen a c/s coded as a co-surgery.  Only primary and assistant.  If the c/s is substantially more difficult and supported by documentation, the primary surgeon could us modifier -22; even in a multiple birth situation.


----------



## Partha (Nov 11, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for sharing your experiences - I was looking at it more on a coding perspective, ignoring the clinical aspect.


----------

